
Migraine a 'risk factor' for cardiovascular disease - Tharkun
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320783.php
======
nxsynonym
As someone who has been dealing with migraines since I was in my early teens,
this is concerning.

I'm curious what the distinction between a risk factor and an early symptom
are though. Could it be possible that migraines are just early symptoms of
cardiovascular disease versus a risk factor?

Hoping someone with medical knowledge could chime in.

